# I love fromm dog food!!!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA!!!!!! I love Fromm too. My springer and ole Aussie girl are on the 4 star duck too, and are doing great. Fromm is a super long time family owned co. with their own plant. VERY important to me that it's not farmed out to a place doing multiple co's food.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Fromm is a great company-one of the few left! Glad to see it worked out for you.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I just ordered my first bag of Fromm last week online since I don't have any place that sells it locally. I've read so many good things about it, and I really wanted to start Winchester on it. My only constraint was not having it locally. I decided it was worth it to have it shipped, and since it was over $50 it was free shipping. Win-win situation.

I'm so glad you found a food that works for you!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Great !
Miss T is on Innova right now
Doing well & loving it
I do believe in food rotation & will be trying Fromm next
The Mastiff online community seems to be doing real well on it
Hope you're taking advantage of their online coupons
You have to check regularly ... last month they had $5 off any size bag
Or email/call customer service for "new customer" coupons
http://www.trinatural.com/dog-food-coupons.php

They also have a frequent buyer program 
http://www.frommfamily.com/frequently-asked-questions.php


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson was on Fromm's Puppy Gold as a puppy (about 4 months) but his stools never firmed up so he was eating a mix of Fromms/Pro Plan for a little while and now he is on Nature's Harvest. I do like Fromm's though, and now that he is older and on adult food, I'm going to try it again in a few months.

Glad it works for you!!


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Lainey loves hers!! We have her on the Fromm Adult Gold regularly, but we often supplement with some of the other "gourmet" versions like the one with no grain, or the salmon one. The cat even loves it more than her own food (Solid Gold) and will often share Lainey's bowl with her, eating just beneath her at the same time!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Molson was on Fromm's Puppy Gold as a puppy (about 4 months) but his stools never firmed up so he was eating a mix of Fromms/Pro Plan for a little while and now he is on Nature's Harvest. I do like Fromm's though, and now that he is older and on adult food, I'm going to try it again in a few months.
> 
> Glad it works for you!!


Did you try the 4 star line? It's not as rich as the Gold's I don't think.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to hear it! I am in the process of switching Jester over to the Fromm duck from Taste of the Wild. He loves it...but he'll eat anything! :uhoh: The TOTW gave him gas and goopy ears so I'm hoping this will be the right choice for him!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

That's good to hear. Both my boys are on Orijen right now, but Fromm has been on my list of possible foods (which has dwindled rapidly!) should they stop doing as well on the Orijen. It's nice to hear good things about it and I'm glad it's working for you!


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

We are just finishing the transition from Iams to Blue Buffalo. We haven't had any stool issues and our pups coat has gotten so soft and smooth since eating the BB.

I want to make sure to feed him the healthiest food possible. I wondered what the owners of the show dogs feed because all of their dogs have beautiful coats.

I'll have to check out Fromm food too. How does the average family pet owner know what is best to feed?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BJSalz said:


> We are just finishing the transition from Iams to Blue Buffalo. We haven't had any stool issues and our pups coat has gotten so soft and smooth since eating the BB.
> 
> I want to make sure to feed him the healthiest food possible. I wondered what the owners of the show dogs feed because all of their dogs have beautiful coats.
> 
> I'll have to check out Fromm food too. How does the average family pet owner know what is best to feed?


 

Trial and error. Narrow down some quality foods that you feel comfortable with the co., and use whatever YOUR dog does best on.


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

Ambesi said:


> I just ordered my first bag of Fromm last week online since I don't have any place that sells it locally. I've read so many good things about it, and I really wanted to start Winchester on it. My only constraint was not having it locally. I decided it was worth it to have it shipped, and since it was over $50 it was free shipping. Win-win situation.
> 
> I'm so glad you found a food that works for you!


Hey Ambesi, Did you rely on the Fromm dealer locator to tell you if anyone in your area carries it? I ask because I found 2 stores near me who have it that did NOT appear on the Fromm site. I'm not sure how up-to-date their site is. 

Just thought I'd mention it in case there are more places you could check locally.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Always feel as if congratulations are in order whenever someone finds a food (especially one from a company like Fromm) that makes for peaceful feeding! Good for you and the pooch!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

When we got our puppy 8 months ago I researched the heck out of foods including emailing some companies about questions. I decided on Fromm. We just got a second puppy last week. Hie was on Pro Plan & his gas was terrible & his stools were formed but mushy. I started day one transitioning him to Fromm. He is about 3/4+ Fromm 1/4- Pro plan & already less smelly gas & better formed stools.
Biggest sell for me besides ingredients was they manufacture their own food also. Not some other factory like Diamond. That is why when they had those recalls there were so many, Diamond manufactures more than just Diamond food.

Ambesi, More specialized feed stores will order Fromm if you ask. I actually found mine at a mom & pop dog bakery. Free shipping makes it not so bad. Ours did go up a few dollars recently but so did everyone else.


----------



## Kodabear (Nov 7, 2015)

We started our Koda on Orijen large breed puppy. I wanted to give him the best. But I went through a month of liquid diarreah to pudding poop. His stools were so stinky too. So I switched to Fromn Gold large breed puppy food, recommended from our local pet store. What a difference! His stools were formed within two days. His coat is so soft and fluffy. I'm so great full for this dog food. I feel so bad that I didn't switch sooner!


----------



## furrfriend (Jan 7, 2016)

My breeder recommends Fromm for my puppy. I have a local pet store in Maryland that carries it. There are so many kinds of From food. I am confused.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Furrfriend
Call Fromm directly at 262-242-2200. They have outstanding customer assistance and if needed an excellent animal dietician


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

furrfriend said:


> My breeder recommends Fromm for my puppy. I have a local pet store in Maryland that carries it. There are so many kinds of From food. I am confused.


 
Fromm has a large breed puppy in their gold line that you could use. Also, check and see what product your breeder is using.


----------

